# many failed emerges [solved by sync]

## microtechno

Hi

I am setting up a server with gnome-light and other bits and pieces. But i am getting quite a few failing packages. The main annoyance is apache, but there are more. 

here is a list so far..

```

[ebuild  N    ] www-servers/apache-2.2.8-r1  USE="ldap ssl threads -debug -doc (-selinux) -sni -static -suexec" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias -asis -auth_digest -authn_dbd -cern_meta -charset_lite -dbd -dumpio -ident -imagemap -log_forensic -proxy -proxy_ajp -proxy_balancer -proxy_connect -proxy_ftp -proxy_http -version" APACHE2_MPMS="-event -itk -peruser -prefork -worker" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/ncurses-5.6-r2 [5.5-r3] USE="gpm minimal* unicode -bootstrap -build -debug -doc -nocxx -profile% -trace" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/gstreamer-0.10.14  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/gst-plugins-base-0.10.14  USE="X -alsa -debug -esd -oss -xv" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-x-0.10.14  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-gconf-0.10.6  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/control-center-2.20.3  USE="hal -alsa -debug -eds -esd" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/gnome-session-2.20.3  USE="ipv6 tcpd -branding -debug -esd" 0 kB

```

I have been looking through these forums for the past week and haven't been able to find anything that has yet worked.. I have tried quite a bit. I can attach the logs for each failed package. I havent otherwise it would make this a really big post.

I have  run revdep-rebuild which did nothing to the builds.

Although here is my emerge --info -v

```
Portage 2.1.4.4 (default-linux/x86/2007.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.23-gentoo-r9 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.23-gentoo-r9 i686 AMD Athlon(tm)

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 07 Mar 2008 13:00:01 +0000

distcc 2.18.3 i486-pc-linux-gnu (protocols 1 and 2) (default port 3632) [disabled]

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17-r1

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.1.4

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r9

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci"

ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol"

APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias"

ARCH="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i486-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -sse"

CHOST="i486-pc-linux-gnu"

CLASSPATH="."

CLEAN_DELAY="5"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CVS_RSH="ssh"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -sse"

DCCC_PATH="/usr/lib/distcc/bin"

DISTCC_LOG=""

DISTCC_VERBOSE="0"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EDITOR="/bin/nano"

ELIBC="glibc"

EMERGE_WARNING_DELAY="10"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FETCHCOMMAND="/usr/bin/wget -t 5 -T 60 --passive-ftp -O ${DISTDIR}/${FILE} ${URI}"

GCC_SPECS=""

GDK_USE_XFT="1"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://www.filearena.net/pub/gentoo http://mirror.pacificnet.net/gentoo"

HOME="/root"

INFOPATH="/usr/share/info:/usr/share/binutils-data/i486-pc-linux-gnu/2.18/info:/usr/share/gcc-data/i486-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/info"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev"

JAVAC="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm/bin/javac"

JAVA_HOME="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm"

JDK_HOME="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm"

KERNEL="linux"

LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text"

LESS="-R -M --shift 5"

LESSOPEN="|lesspipe.sh %s"

LOGNAME="root"

LS_COLORS="no=00:fi=00:di=01;34:ln=01;36:pi=40;33:so=01;35:do=01;35:bd=40;33;01:cd=40;33;01:or=01;05;

37;41:mi=01;05;37;41:su=37;41:sg=30;43:tw=30;42:ow=34;42:st=37;44:ex=01;32:*.tar=01;31:*.tgz=01;31:*.arj=01;

31:*.taz=01;31:*.lzh=01;31:*.zip=01;31:*.z=01;31:*.Z=01;31:*.gz=01;31:*.bz2=01;31:*.bz=01;31:*.tbz2=01;

31:*.tz=01;31:*.deb=01;31:*.rpm=01;31:*.jar=01;31:*.rar=01;31:*.ace=01;31:*.zoo=01;31:*.cpio=01;31:*.7z=01;

31:*.rz=01;31:*.jpg=01;35:*.jpeg=01;35:*.gif=01;35:*.bmp=01;35:*.pbm=01;35:*.pgm=01;35:*.ppm=01;

35:*.tga=01;35:*.xbm=01;35:*.xpm=01;35:*.tif=01;35:*.tiff=01;35:*.png=01;35:*.mng=01;35:*.pcx=01;

35:*.mov=01;35:*.mpg=01;35:*.mpeg=01;35:*.m2v=01;35:*.mkv=01;35:*.ogm=01;35:*.mp4=01;35:*.m4v=01;

35:*.mp4v=01;35:*.vob=01;35:*.qt=01;35:*.nuv=01;35:*.wmv=01;35:*.asf=01;35:*.rm=01;35:*.rmvb=01;

35:*.flc=01;35:*.avi=01;35:*.fli=01;35:*.gl=01;35:*.dl=01;35:*.xcf=01;35:*.xwd=01;35:*.yuv=01;35:*.pdf=00;

32:*.ps=00;32:*.txt=00;32:*.patch=00;32:*.diff=00;32:*.log=00;32:*.tex=00;32:*.doc=00;32:*.aac=00;36:*.au=00;

36:*.flac=00;36:*.mid=00;36:*.midi=00;36:*.mka=00;36:*.mp3=00;36:*.mpc=00;36:*.ogg=00;36:*.ra=00;36:*.wav=00;36:"

MAIL="/var/mail/root"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

MANPATH="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm/man:/usr/local/share/man:/usr/share/man:

/usr/share/binutils-data/i486-pc-linux-gnu/2.18/man:/usr/share/gcc-data/i486-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/man:

/etc/java-config/system-vm/man/"

OPENGL_PROFILE="xorg-x11"

PAGER="/usr/bin/less"

PATH="/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/opt/bin:/usr/i486-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.1.2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_ARCHLIST="ppc s390 amd64 x86 ppc64 x86-fbsd m68k arm sparc sh mips ia64 alpha hppa sparc-fbsd"

PORTAGE_BINHOST_CHUNKSIZE="3000"

PORTAGE_BIN_PATH="/usr/lib/portage/bin"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_DEBUG="0"

PORTAGE_DEPCACHEDIR="/var/cache/edb/dep"

PORTAGE_ELOG_CLASSES="log warn error"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILFROM="portage@localhost"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILSUBJECT="[portage] ebuild log for ${PACKAGE} on ${HOST}"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILURI="root"

PORTAGE_ELOG_SYSTEM="save_summary echo"

PORTAGE_GID="250"

PORTAGE_INST_GID="0"

PORTAGE_INST_UID="0"

PORTAGE_IUSE="^(alpha|alsa_cards_aoa|alsa_cards_aoa-fabric-layout|alsa_cards_aoa-onyx|alsa_cards_aoa-soundbus|

alsa_cards_aoa-soundbus-i2s|alsa_cards_aoa-tas|alsa_cards_aoa-toonie|alsa_cards_armaaci|alsa_cards_at91-soc|

alsa_cards_at91-soc-eti-b1-wm8731|alsa_cards_au1x00|alsa_cards_harmony|alsa_cards_powermac|alsa_cards_pxa2xx-i2sound|

alsa_cards_pxa2xx-soc|alsa_cards_pxa2xx-soc-corgi|alsa_cards_pxa2xx-soc-poodle|alsa_cards_pxa2xx-soc-spitz|

alsa_cards_pxa2xx-soc-tosa|alsa_cards_sa11xx-uda1341ts|alsa_cards_sun-amd7930|alsa_cards_sun-cs4231|alsa_cards_sun-dbri|

altivec|amd64|aqua|arm|bmp|bmpx|bootstrap|build|coreaudio|crosscompile_opts_.*|elibc_.*|elibc_Darwin|elibc_DragonFly|

elibc_FreeBSD|elibc_NetBSD|elibc_OpenBSD|elibc_glibc|elibc_uclibc|emul-linux-x86|hppa|ia64|ibm|infopipe|kernel_.*|

kernel_Darwin|kernel_FreeBSD|kernel_linux|m68k|mips|mplayer-bin|multilib|n32|n64|pam_console|pbbuttonsd|ppc|

ppc64|ppcsha1|s390|selinux|sh|sparc|sparc-fbsd|uclibc|ultra1|userland_.*|userland_BSD|userland_Darwin|userland_GNU|

video_cards_impact|video_cards_newport|video_cards_sunbw2|video_cards_suncg14|video_cards_suncg3|video_cards_suncg6|

video_cards_sunffb|video_cards_sunleo|video_cards_suntcx|vis|x86|x86-fbsd|xmms)$"

PORTAGE_PYM_PATH="/usr/lib/portage/pym"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_RETRIES="3"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTAGE_USE="elibc_glibc kernel_linux userland_GNU x86"

PORTAGE_WORKDIR_MODE="0700"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PWD="/root"

PYTHONPATH="/usr/lib/portage/pym"

RESUMECOMMAND="/usr/bin/wget -c -t 5 -T 60 --passive-ftp -O ${DISTDIR}/${FILE} ${URI}"

ROOT="/"

ROOTPATH="/opt/bin:/usr/i486-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.1.2"

RPMDIR="/usr/portage/rpm"

SHELL="/bin/bash"

SHLVL="1"

SSH_CLIENT="192.168.0.21 3156 22"

SSH_CONNECTION="192.168.0.21 3156 192.168.0.3 22"

SSH_TTY="/dev/pts/2"

STAGE1_USE="nptl nptlonly unicode"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

TERM="xterm"

USE="X acl apache2 berkdb bgpclassless cli cracklib crypt dri firefox fortran ftp gdbm gnome gpm gtk hal iconv ipv6 isdnlog java kerberos ldap ldapsam midi minimal mudflap mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly openmp pam pcre pdf perl php pppd profile python readline reflection samba server session snmp spl sse ssl swat tcpd unicode x86 xml xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="apm ark chips cirrus cyrix dummy fbdev glint i128 i740 i810 imstt mach64 mga neomagic nsc nv r128 radeon rendition s3 s3virge savage siliconmotion sis sisusb tdfx tga trident tseng v4l vesa vga via vmware voodoo"

USER="root"

USERLAND="GNU"

USE_EXPAND="ALSA_CARDS ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS APACHE2_MODULES APACHE2_MPMS CAMERAS CROSSCOMPILE_OPTS DVB_CARDS ELIBC FCDSL_CARDS FOO2ZJS_DEVICES FRITZCAPI_CARDS INPUT_DEVICES KERNEL LCD_DEVICES LINGUAS LIRC_DEVICES MISDN_CARDS USERLAND VIDEO_CARDS"

USE_EXPAND_HIDDEN="CROSSCOMPILE_OPTS ELIBC KERNEL USERLAND"

USE_ORDER="env:pkg:conf:defaults:pkginternal:env.d"

VIDEO_CARDS="apm ark chips cirrus cyrix dummy fbdev glint i128 i740 i810 imstt mach64 mga neomagic nsc nv r128 radeon rendition s3 s3virge savage siliconmotion sis sisusb tdfx tga trident tseng v4l vesa vga via vmware voodoo"

_="/usr/bin/emerge"

```

fixed some long lines --bunder

----------

## alex.blackbit

please tell us about (or better post) the error message of at least of the failing packages.

the situation is very unclear.

and... something is strange with your post, it is VERY wide, about 5 times as wide as my 1600x1200 monitor, how did you do that?

----------

## cyrillic

 *alex.blackbit wrote:*   

> and... something is strange with your post, it is VERY wide, about 5 times as wide as my 1600x1200 monitor, how did you do that?

 

There are a couple of lines in "emerge --info" that don't have any spaces.

----------

## schachti

 *microtechno wrote:*   

> 
> 
> CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -sse"
> 
> 

 

A CFLAG called "-sse" does not exist - maybe you wanted to use -msse, but you rather should change CFLAGS to

```

CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

```

 *microtechno wrote:*   

> 
> 
> CHOST="i486-pc-linux-gnu"
> 
> 

 

Is there any reason why you use CHOST="i486-pc-linux-gnu" instead of CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"?

----------

## microtechno

i havent changed the CHOST flag.. that is what the install set

i shall change the CFLAG.. i got that from cat /proc/cpuinfo

let u know what happens.

Edit: that didnt do anything for it.. I am putting the logs up to www.adam.com.au/wilson8/gentoo

i have added the build logs (named file) and the enviroment logs *.env hope that they help. I didnt post them here because it would have been to big

----------

## schachti

So what kind of processor do you have? What is the output of cat /proc/cpuinfo? Please use it to set your CFLAGS properly - your emerge --info says you have an Athlon processor, but you have set -march to athlon-xp (which might already have borked your system). So look at http://gentoo-wiki.com/Safe_Cflags#Athlon_.28AMD.29 and use the CFLAGS for your actual CPU. If you already emerged a lot of stuff with the wrong (incompatible) -march setting, you probably have to reinstall your system.

Another point: You have a strange CHOST setting - have a look at http://gentoo-wiki.com/Safe_Cflags#Athlon_.28AMD.29 to find out the right one for your CPU. If it is different from your current setting, you might have used the wrong stage 3 (according to http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=5#doc_chap4).

----------

## microtechno

hi

i used the wiki for the flags, just that the model, family and model name are not all the same for the models. So i chose the most like it.. Which matches for the name and model just not on the same output. Hope that makes sence.

also i have worked out what u mean. i was using the st3_x86 i should be using the st3_i686 shouldn't I

```
processor       : 0

vendor_id       : AuthenticAMD

cpu family      : 6

model           : 6

model name      : AMD Athlon(tm)

stepping        : 2

cpu MHz         : 1150.150

cache size      : 256 KB

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 1

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 mmx fxsr sse syscall mmxext 3dnowext 3dnow up ts

bogomips        : 2302.58

clflush size    : 32
```

----------

## schachti

 *microtechno wrote:*   

> 
> 
> model: 6
> 
> family: 6
> ...

 

This indeed should be an Athlon XP (according to the wiki) - very strange. Do you have a recent BIOS that recognizes the CPU correctly? You should first find out which CPU you are actually using... Can you give the full output of cat /proc/cpuinfo, please?

 *microtechno wrote:*   

> also the CHOST i have never had an issue.. where do i get different st3's from then

 

I guess you used stage3-x86... instead of stage3-i686... - right? I think the i686 one would be the right one for you.

----------

## microtechno

i updated the post.. it should have all the output.

I made the post then the server had booted. so i edited it. u must have gotten the old one.

----------

## schachti

 *microtechno wrote:*   

> I made the post then the server had booted. so i edited it. u must have gotten the old one.

 

Right, I answered to the old unedited version.

 *microtechno wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> cpu MHz         : 1150.150
> ```
> ...

 

This is strange - if you are not running any frequency scaling, this is too low for an Athlon XP. According to Wikipedia, there never has been an Athlon XP with less than 1333 MHz. So does it work if you use

```
CFLAGS="-march=athlon -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"
```

in your /etc/make.conf?

----------

## microtechno

i had a look in wiki that is rather bizzare, i changed the flag it hasnt done anything.. is it the i686 that i should of chosen.. because x86 is for Intel isnt it..?

Edit: This is the MB http://www.epox.com.tw/eng/products_content.php?ps=75 says that it is compatible with AMD Athlon(TM) from 600mhz - 1.4Ghz Socket A.

        from what it appears.. would i be better of starting from scratch and using the i686 st3 install..?

----------

## schachti

 *Quote:*   

> is it the i686 that i should of chosen.. because x86 is for Intel isnt it..? 

 

I think the x86 tarball is for generic x86 archs (hence also suitable for i386/i486/i586), while the i686 tarball is optimized for the i686 arch (and above). So in general, x86 should work well with i686 and above, too - but it is not optimized.

To be honest: this whole problem sounds very strange. If you have the time, you could try to use the i686 stage 3 and use the CFLAGS for an Athlon processor, not Athlon XP - but I'm not sure whether this will help, or if it is just a waste of time. Maybe you are also the victim of a faked CPU (which was quite popular for Athlon XP in early 2006, see for example http://fab51.com/cpu/guide/attention_xp-e.html).

----------

## microtechno

Hi

i have done a bit of digging and found that it is an AMD Athlon 'Palomino'

it looks just like this (the cpu that is) http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/d/d6/Athlon_XP_1600_Palomino_Front.jpg

none of the pins/holes/jumpers have been played with so it is genuine. I got given this computer 3 weeks ago from a mate, it was taking up to much space.. now it is doing the same here.

Going on these clock rates it is either an A4 or an MP. but i dont imagine that it is an MP as that is the mobile chipset i believe.

    * A4: 850-1400 MHz

    * XP: 1333-1733 MHz (1500+ to 2100+)

    * MP: 1000 - 1733 MHz

----------

## alex.blackbit

the athlon mp is a multiprocessor cpu, just like the intel xeon.

the cpu frequency looks indeed strange.

have you checked the frequency multiplier and the front side bus frequency in your bios?

----------

## microtechno

yeh i did

they are 100 and auto from memory.

Edit: just made the cpu clock 130mhz now this is what is coming up

```
processor       : 0

vendor_id       : AuthenticAMD

cpu family      : 6

model           : 6

model name      : AMD Athlon(tm) XP 1800+

stepping        : 2

cpu MHz         : 1497.454

cache size      : 256 KB

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 1

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 mmx fxsr sse syscall mmxext 3dnowext 3dnow up ts

bogomips        : 2997.83

clflush size    : 32

```

very intresting

----------

## Genone

Going by the error messages there is something fundamentally wrong on your system beyond CFLAGS, possibly data corruption and/or broken system packages. I'd perform some stress tests to check if the hardware is ok first, including harddisks, memory and cpu.

----------

## microtechno

in one of the logs i noticed the -j1 emake failed.

so i did a memtest with the ram that i was using and it was ok. I thought that there might have been bad portions of the ram and so memory leeks. but memtest didn't give me any errors. But i am redoing that now.

as for cpu and other load tests what do I use?

Edit: going to use ubcd and test it all out. also i have done revdep-rebuild when ever i updated the system. so there shouldn't be any broken packages.

----------

## machspeed2200

All the packages that have been listed can fail if the wrong CFLAGS are used. It may be due to the -fomit-frame-pointer flag.

The gentoo-wiki page that you got the flags from is a guide. And I've found it inaccurate in a few circumstances.

Based on your /proc/cpuinfo I'd recommend

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -msse -mmmx -m3dnow"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

since your cpu has mmx and 3dnow you may as well make use of them. If your doing a desktop system I'd recommend -Os rather than -O2.

See how you go with that.

EDIT: You may also want to consider upgrading to a 686 system. Don't quote me on this, but I'm sure GCC 4.1.0 and up requires a minimum of a 586 system.

----------

## schachti

 *machspeed2200 wrote:*   

> It may be due to the -fomit-frame-pointer flag.

 

To be honest: I do not think that this flag is causing trouble as it is a well-tested default flag on gentoo.

 *machspeed2200 wrote:*   

> Based on your /proc/cpuinfo I'd recommend
> 
> CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -msse -mmmx -m3dnow"

 

If I interpret gcc/config/i386/i386.c from the gcc source code correctly, -march=athlon-xp automatically enables mmx/3dnow/sse support (search for processor_alias_table[]), so those flags are redundant.

 *machspeed2200 wrote:*   

> If your doing a desktop system I'd recommend -Os rather than -O2.

 

-Os is known to sometime break things, rather than -fomit-frame-pointer.

----------

## machspeed2200

 *schachti wrote:*   

>  *machspeed2200 wrote:*   It may be due to the -fomit-frame-pointer flag. 
> 
> To be honest: I do not think that this flag is causing trouble as it is a well-tested default flag on gentoo.
> 
>  *machspeed2200 wrote:*   Based on your /proc/cpuinfo I'd recommend
> ...

 

It was just a thought, as I've had problems with it in the past on my Athlon XP system. I had quite a few problems along these lines when I was starting Gentoo. Don't assume that a "well tested" flag is perfect, I'll never ask you to fix my TV or VCR if you think like that!

-Os is a lot more stable these days than what I've read of the past. I've been using -Os quite successfully the last 2 years thank you very much. 1 year of that was on my Athlon XP system and I've been able to compare the differences on several platforms, and the speed difference is impressive. So don't quote bullcrap to me boy, my forum status tag may say "noob forumer" but that doesn't make me one in RL!

In terms of the athlon-xp flag, I didn't know it had mmx/3dnow/sse included in it, so I've gained something from this.

----------

## microtechno

i am following

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml see if that helps which i am hoping that it does a lot

----------

## schachti

 *machspeed2200 wrote:*   

> So don't quote bullcrap to me boy, my forum status tag may say "noob forumer" but that doesn't make me one in RL!

 

Did you get up on the wrong side of the bed? This forum still needs some possibility to add people to an ignore list...

----------

## microtechno

i have followed the site as per my last post, atm i am at the emerge -e world

it is taking a while, but it has been stoped at the gstreamer and ncurses so far.

so it would appear that even going to i686 hasnt made any difference.

note: i did have some error with emerge -e world.. a file in the samba package (/usr/portage/..) was the wrong size but emerge --sync fixed that

once i have finished recompiling things i shall put up some new logs if need be.

ps: would this be a bug from something..?

Edit: Is there anything that anyone can think of, becuase it is rather annoying i am inable to get gnome-light to run. If nothing happens soon i shall start again and see how that goes. if i put up the new logs will somone be able to look at them. I shall do it this afternoon www.adam.com.au/wilson8/gentoo

thanks

----------

## microtechno

Hi all

thanks for the help so far. not sure what has happened but i did a sync today and it is all fine.

I noticed that the sync cleared out the old portage and updated it all. Did the same on all my gentoo boxes.. must be a big update or something

thanks anyway for all the help. It would have been nice to get this working some weeks ago. oh well.

(5/4/08)Edit: I managed to get apache to install. After upgrading my chost flag to i686 from i486 there was still an error with apache that wasnt fixed by the big snyc. This was fixed by re-emerging apr

before the re-emerge this is what apr said

```
AS-Marryatville var # apr-1-config --cc

i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

```

now it is all happy and fine and apache installed perfect after it

```
AS-Marryatville var # apr-1-config --cc

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

```

hope that helps someone

----------

